# Sticky  Tumblr.



## Monkey King

ENTJ/1w9

A I L A


----------



## littledazed

littledazed.tumblr.com

I have left the community now, but I left it because it holds a lot of memories.


----------



## Subtle Murder

» she gave soft kisses & beautiful melodies ~


----------



## Bohemian

infp/4w5  my tumblr is: paterico.tumblr.com
enjoy!


----------



## erica

INTP/5w6
goodquestion-itdepends
I tumblr daily. Sometimes it's a problem..


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

I'm an INTP. 4w5.

asphyxiated-love.tumblr.com/


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri

in my sig: Return of the Dechan @ araiyoudechan.tumblr.com
ENFP 7w6 so/sx

You'll probably see random funny things and lots of FMA Brotherhood and Avatar: The Last Airbender. 

And a more personal one: passion-in-empty-places.tumblr.com


----------



## SilentScream

I made one as well. Just started it. 

Tortured


----------



## feefafo

INTP 5w4. R U HOT YET?

My tumblr is mostly interesting or funny or aesthetically pleasing stuff. I post things related to bands and films and TV shows I like, but it's not excessive.

I just have really fantastic taste though so you should follow me okay


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri

Alaiyo Sakuri said:


> in my sig: Return of the Dechan @ araiyoudechan.tumblr.com
> ENFP 7w6 so/sx
> 
> You'll probably see random funny things and lots of FMA Brotherhood and Avatar: The Last Airbender.
> 
> And a more personal one: passion-in-empty-places.tumblr.com


disregard this...deleted both


----------



## Tsaiireii

INTP, exlst.tumblr.com
Personal blog turned into more of a fandom/reblogging one. 
Deleted my original fandom blog after it started to feel like work. D':


----------



## nkeso

?
nature, music and other gloomy things.


----------



## Joseph

is my tumblr. It's mostly personal and diary-esque stuff though. 

ISFP/INFP
9


----------



## Tove

ISFP 4w5
that's what I call a dead parrot!

I'm not into animal torture, it's just a Monty Python quote.


----------



## minavanhelsing

mllefantinejavert.tumblr.com

It's a fandom blog--Once Upon a Time with a bit of House M.D. I find the fandom social scene pretty much the only social scene I have ever enjoyed; probably the "shared interests" thing and the fact that it's very easy to be on tumblr while pretending not to be online at all. Which feels far less stalkerish than when you do it on Facebook.


----------



## pumpkins

INFP 5w4 (not sure about the enneagram though)
Rain... I don't mind.


----------



## Tyche

Here's my tumblr. It's mostly romantic stuff lately :3

Http://flippantfixation.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kyandigaru

why am I now just, now...seeing this thread? Hell should I even post mines.....?? LMAO GEEZ
prettybrownrabbit.tumblr.com


----------



## MindBodySpiritSeeker

My personality type ENFP - The Inspirers 

I just started on Tumblr but here it is 

browneyeslighthearted.tumblr.com Enjoy my peeps! :tongue:


----------



## mushr00m

INFP(6w7)
Mushr00m


----------



## morituro

INFJ

I hate the ending myself


----------



## Xatyrn

INFP

this here


----------



## Benja

flowing cycles nsfw

1w9 5w4 4w5 sp/sx

xntj


----------



## Sonny

The vibe of it all

ENTP 9w8 So/Sx


----------



## Kriash

There was another thread for this before, but I just saw this one so might as well put it here.

INFP 2w3
Xinthcorps

I just followed pretty much everyone in this thread too xD


----------



## lotophage

INFJ 5w4 sp

jwll.tumblr.com


----------



## nádej

I'm pretty irregular at mine, but have been all about it today as I'm on the couch sick for day four in a row and bored out of my skull.

Click!

(ENFP 4w3 so/sx)


----------



## Hjordis

The blog of an isfp and 5w6
I use it a lot. It just feels like a perfect way to waste time on the internet.


----------



## Calla

Mine is here, it's mostly full of little details and beautiful quotes and things I find inspirating with a dash of my personal thoughts and ideas. I'm an XNFP.


----------



## Madam

ENTP, some random couture grexit.tumblr.com/ I rarely post and mostly use my tumblr to follow others who write stuff, and to ask random, sometimes inappropriate questions  I'd love to have a personal tumblr but that's just too much effort.


----------



## SocioApathetic

@Shabby's awesome tumblr comes to mind.


----------



## 3053

*mine*


----------



## Lycrester

This INFJ.


----------



## katja

ISFJ, 9w1 here. 
I have a couple:
art and some personal posts here
mood boards (could be interesting?) here
random reblogs of things that I find funny, useful, important - here


----------



## Ginnaynay

I have two blogs:

My fandom/random crap blog
and my pole fitness blog


----------



## bbbooster

✧ art/personal 

✧ inspiration/fun things 

im an ENFJ 3w2!


----------



## Elov

yourface="verdana" INFP 4w5


----------



## Eerie

Cookietopia

mine.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I've got a couple of tumblrs. (Well, three, but I haven't really used the third one at all.)

My main blog. Where I post various stuff like fandom-related stuff and some art.
My Simblr, for sims-related stuff only.

(INFP, buuut I'm not really 100% sure about that.)


----------



## Marisa

I have a few Tumblrs but this is my 'main' one. 

Odi et amo

I'm usually posting anything I like, but you'll see a hell of a lot of classic American Hollywood since I'm a movie buff.


----------



## Atrej

J'embrasse pas INFP


----------



## Edward Don Van

What's a Tumblr?

ISFP 7w6


----------



## blood roots

XNTP 5w4

lol....barely a blog....more just sporadic thoughts, images, and some music but yeah.


----------



## Rethink

http://j-eriksson.tumblr.com/

Yet another XNTP


----------



## Wonszu

Szkrajbownik 2.0 - my tiny sketchbook for things I don't consider to be an art - barely fanarts. Also place where I keep my favourite posts from other artistic souls or just posts that makes me laugh. 

INTJ 6w5


----------



## erinraith

dos a cero - INFP 4w5 (I think)


----------



## dragthewaters

Free Love Pyramid Scheme

I just started it two days ago, but currently it's for various images/quotes I like.

INFP 6w7


----------



## Rauder

http://liquid-insight.tumblr.com

INTJ 4w5.


----------



## PJay

Eyes said:


> I have a curiosity for seeing tumblrs according to each type of personality,
> so, post your tumblrs and your MBTI/enneagram, that would be really interesting!


Yeaaah!! This is interesting!  I'm gonna check all of them out tomorrow (or maybe in wednesday, I gotta study)! Now, I should go to bed. 

Anyway, ISTJ - 1w9. Here's mine: http://straymusicsoul.tumblr.com/

Hope you enjoy it! roud:



EDIT: I couldn't resist. I followed every tumblr I thanked here.


----------



## question my existence

I have two. They're both in my signature but here goes anyways. 


Main one and poetry

my INFP "porn" tumblr


----------



## PJay

question my existence said:


> my INFP "porn" tumblr


"I will be brave. I will not let anything take away
What's standing in front of me"

DAMN IT. I LOVE THAT SONG. :')


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

do the sunset twist INFJ


----------



## SisOfNight

I am an *INFJ*, and…

Main Blog: Undisclosed Craziness 
Fashion Blog: In A Deranged Fashion


----------



## 68097

INFJ 6w5.

Personal - lots of fantasy, costume dramas, vampire shows

Funk MBTI in Fiction - typing fictional characters via cognitive functions, which is more fun than I anticipated


----------



## Cantarella

I only reblog cute stuff for the most part. INFP 2w3

I have another one but it's a pairing blog.


----------



## bearlybreathing

INxP 
I'd Rather be Skiing


----------



## hauntology

technicolourunderland.tumblr.com
neontropolis.tumblr.com


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Not done yet but > http://mylittletimelordseries.tumblr.com/


----------



## MadelineHatter

here is my Nyappy


----------



## Silvi

Reverie.

ISFP


----------



## blood roots

INTJ 5w4, stuff and rambling: ok


----------



## Laxgort

INTJ 
Reblog black and white manganime images/gifs.
Oh, hello.


----------



## letter_to_dana

I believe i've already said what my tumblr is in this thread... but I changed the link since then. So here you go again:
Deep Paradox -- Female ENFP 6w7
I mostly reblog stuff from these categories: romantic/life quotes, movies/tv shows gifs (scenes that relate somehow to my beliefes/life), paintings, conceptual/trippy images...


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

My tumblr is pretty depressing to be honest, I'd share it on here but I'm slightly nervous cause it has a lot of depressing gifs and pictures. It's a blog that I can express myself since I suffer from Bi-Polar Disorder and PTSD.


----------



## Xenograft

INFP 1w2, lots of poems and pictures of landscapes. 
_Have fun._


----------



## 66767

Perfect; I just made one two days ago. The past two days I've just stayed at home so I have been obsessively checking tumblr which should explain the numerous pictures/quotes/gifs I've already reblogged.
A dream is a wish your rem makes
oh btw, INTP female


----------



## gwennylou

ENFP: 
lordofthepringles.tumblr.com

I post pretty much only Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit stuff. I am close to 2,000 followers and I had a post that has over 500 thousand reblogs/likes since December of 2012. I love tumblr. It's so relaxing and fun to be a part of.


----------



## perfectcircle

I desire to be quite clear, this current tumblr is not indicative of my ideal tumblr. My past tumblr was in my opinion better, but I have less time and haven't found as many high quality blogs to follow, and I've been more lazy/derivative with my current tumblr. I also post gifs and social issues on this tumblr sometimes which breaks up the art flow, but I'm too lazy to manage two right now.

That said,
Mbti: infp
ennea: 4

http://thisisupdating.tumblr.com


----------



## perfectcircle

Daydreamer_Sam218 said:


> My tumblr is pretty depressing to be honest, I'd share it on here but I'm slightly nervous cause it has a lot of depressing gifs and pictures. It's a blog that I can express myself since I suffer from Bi-Polar Disorder and PTSD.


That's ok, that's what art is about, sharing what is hard to share othewise. If it's not someone's cup of tea, they just won't follow you. I'd love to see it. I follow some dark blogs and share some of my suicidal or depressing thoughts on tumblr.  Please express yourself.


----------



## Vox

I posted a link a while ago, so I'm updating it: whereisyourdogenow.tumblr.com (ENTP) I've got 6 running (sort of) but that's my main blog. If anyone's curious, the other ones are linked on the main one anyway.

I don't really post anything in particular, but since I haven't been particularly active, most of my recent posts are random thoughts or commentary on what's happening in my life. It's basically a miscellaneous/personal blog, since the other five post specific categories of things.


----------



## perfectcircle

Promethea said:


> mines in my sig


Omg your blog is hilarious, I just keep scrolling. it's made me laugh out loud a lot. also dig your social activism posts.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Okay here goes. I warned you however, haha!

My tumblr is very dark and depressing. Enter at you're own risk.

I'm so Blue


----------



## RunForCover07

INFJ - 4 - Wake Me Up Tomorrow


----------



## malphigus

ENTP

uuhhhh....


----------



## Gossip Goat

I'm not sure about my personality type, ive been typed as INFJ sometimes INFP other times ISTJ

My tumblr is european-waxcenter.tumblr.com


----------



## Lycrester

Ionii-lii


----------



## Watercolourful

My personal blog:
justanotherpersonsblog.tumblr.com

My Naruto blog:

yamato-is-out-of-that-tree.tumblr.com


----------



## Doll

kiss me now, and catch your death

ENFP, 4w3 sx/so

Mainly things I find pretty.


----------



## Wellsy

@Doll
I am thankful that on your tumblr for hearing the playlist you've set.
That first song last time I scrolled through this thread was so very refreshing, so much so I think that night I listened to it for the rest of the day it was so enthralling.
So cheers for exposing me to a good song


----------



## Doll

Wellsy said:


> @_Doll_
> I am thankful that on your tumblr for hearing the playlist you've set.
> That first song last time I scrolled through this thread was so very refreshing, so much so I think that night I listened to it for the rest of the day it was so enthralling.
> So cheers for exposing me to a good song


I'm so glad you like it! I spend way too much time choosing the songs for that playlist.


----------



## owlhead

INTP 
http://silentgdbyes.tumblr.com


----------



## kiwig0ld

Superfluous said:


> enfp.
> raggamuffin


What's the song on your page?


----------



## Frosty

infp

Roche Limit


----------



## imperfections

Followed!

INFJ, 5w6, my tumblr is Imperfect1ons.tumblr.com


----------



## decretum

INFP, 2w1 ~


----------



## zeelf

INTP, 5w6, you can find my blog in my signature. More professional/shameless self promotion than personal blog.


----------



## PJay

Ninibear said:


> INFJ 2w1
> Vic @ Tumblr


Is it possible that your tumblr doesn't show the "follow", nor the "like" one and the "reblog" one? :c


----------



## Ninibear

PJay said:


> Is it possible that your tumblr doesn't show the "follow", nor the "like" one and the "reblog" one? :c


I checked, and the 'follow' button should be there on the top right-hand corner. (alternative is going to http://www.tumblr.com/follow/unadon)

For the 'like' and 'reblog', you have to go to each individual post _first_.
At the end of each post, there will be the number of notes, date and time. Click on them to go to the individual post. Then on that page you'll see the 'like' and 'reblog' in the top right-hand corner.


----------



## PJay

Ninibear said:


> I checked, and the 'follow' button should be there on the top right-hand corner. (alternative is going to http://www.tumblr.com/follow/unadon)
> 
> For the 'like' and 'reblog', you have to go to each individual post _first_.
> At the end of each post, there will be the number of notes, date and time. Click on them to go to the individual post. Then on that page you'll see the 'like' and 'reblog' in the top right-hand corner.


Yeah, I know how to look for them, but they didn't show up. That's why I asked. :/
Oh, well, I'll follow you via the link you put (thanks for that btw! ).


----------



## Lacrimosa

INFP 4w5 sp/so. A nature blog mostly, and other things as well. 

Link is in my signature.

(Reposted again.)


----------



## bubblePOP

I am an ENFJ and my tumblr is: pure imagination


----------



## Frosty

I'm an A-B-C (Easy as 1-2-3) and I changed my Tumblr URL so here's the new one:


Roche Limit


----------



## Ghosties

The link to my Tumblr is in my siggy; INFJ here, and other stats are on my about page.

I mostly just reblog animu/vidya/cute things, write fanfiction, etc. I'm a huge weeb. 

I really love Tumblr, and I'm most active there, but boy does the SJW scene turn me off of that site sometimes.


----------



## Maidelane

INFJ 
invernalmarie.tumblr.com
Art, animals, litterature, music...


----------



## laura palmer

spookymldr
yeay


----------



## Squirrel

grayskyzandrain

INTJ


----------



## Sharpnel

temperatesoul
INFJ

I was planning on just writing stuff there. Reblog some writing craft workshops and whatnot, whatnot.


----------



## luxurieux

My blog is about 98% Supernatural and other fandoms, with some funny/cute/inspiring/whatever posts in between.

That being said, *here is my tumblr*, and my personality type is INTP.


----------



## westlose

westlose's mind
This is my tumblr, I am sharing art, and some charts i have created. 
I am INFJ.


----------



## Milya

Mine: Fall of rain

INFP


----------



## Lunaena

INFP.
4w5.

draumanderomvesen.tumblr.com


----------



## Sirius Black

ESTJ
type 9w1

Sundaysleepingday


----------



## AdInfinitum

INFP?
4w5

ellebellelle.tumblr.com


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Floatin Thru Time

Follow me, bruh.


----------



## orihara

entp, 7w8

(queen voice) you big disgrace


----------



## birthmask

_INFJ. 
5w6._

de-pur-se-na-lize.tumblr.com/


----------



## mhysa

INFP~ my damn blog


----------



## bleghc

I'm an INFP and 5w6. Just a heads up that my Tumblr is filled with some awkward stuff besides humor blogging but anyway, here. I think it fits the INFP description almost too well and stereotypically but eh. 

Here is my blog.


----------



## Balinka

INTJ 4w5. x


----------



## Kikyo

INTP 4w5

Haven't updated it in years (I shall do it after my exams), but here is mine.

Quite fun to see that other 4w5 blogs are the closest to my tastes and the most similar to mine.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/msmiracleglitter

Here's mine! (ENFP)


----------



## Gossip Goat

5w4

 3metersaboveheaven


----------



## Adena

goddamn plucky
ISFJ, 9w1 (or 2w1), mostly fandoms shit, old recaps and feminist rants.


----------



## badastronaut

Feel free to follow my tumblr if you like it! it's: handsfullofflowers.tumblr.com


----------



## Slagasauras

INFP 5w4 
the-shy-iconoclast


----------



## Lycrester

I deleted my first one. Now I have this.


----------



## Narcissus

dancing leaves cast spells of challenge
I'm an INTP, 4w5 (but I don't think my tumblr looks like it belongs to an INTP )


----------



## Gilfoyle

INFJ

Ambrosia and water

aesthetic mostly.


----------



## mhysa

INFP, reposting mine since i got a new theme and i like it a lot, so i want people to see :B it's mostly a humor/feminism blog, i reblog and post about music and games too.

-jigglypuff interlude-


----------



## Narcissus

mhysa said:


> INFP, reposting mine since i got a new theme and i like it a lot, so i want people to see :B it's mostly a humor/feminism blog, i reblog and post about music and games too.
> 
> -jigglypuff interlude-


That is indeed a nice theme


----------



## Starbuckskat

espressoblonde.tumblr.com

ENFP


----------



## Lakin

ENTJ - dizpotter.tumblr.com

My tumblr definitely shows my weak preference for judging; I wouldn't be surprised if my tumblr made me look more like an ENTP.


----------



## Isil

theoceanislikeyou 
INFJ 



(I'm son gonna check all your blogs guys) *stalker mode on*


----------



## blood roots

I was bored, made a new one. INFJ.


----------



## Wisteria

http://wonderofthenightskies.tumblr.com

My type is unknown but my blog is totally ISFP.


----------



## dracula

caramel-mocha

Haven't posted in ageees though, it used to be my life's work when I was 16-17:|

edit: oh, and ENTP


----------



## stupid human suit

thisstupidhumansuit and my personal one refugeinanonymity :blushed:


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

*| | | | *i dont have a tumblr should i get one
*| | | *fuck off you sexist piece of shit get educated
*| | *PREACH IT GIRRRRRLLLLL
*|  *tumblr humour
*tumblr humour*


----------



## kiriosa

for blue skies --- INFP

Well, it mostly just shows my love for fictional worlds, I suppose.


----------



## posey

posie

INFP 9w1


----------



## saulespeed

INTP
my tumblr


----------



## The Doctor

INTP blog that used to have a theme (which was pretty much just me ranting about sci-fi) and slowly spiraled into a mixture of random reblogged nonsense with some original content and digital drawings thrown in.

okay so there are only four drawings and one of those is just the first three put together and they're all star trek but that still counts


----------



## paige666420

INTP
my tumblr: tipsyangel.tumblr.com


----------



## araneae

INTJ. No, it's not all about Cersei. Sometimes it's also about Jaime.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

A blog about language, linguistics, occasional cute guys, and whatever else I find funny. Î*ÎµÏ�Î¹Ï€Î*Ï„ÎµÎ¹ÎµÏ‚ ÏƒÏ„Î¿ Î¬Î³Î½Ï‰ÏƒÏ„Î¿


----------



## Wisteria

My tumblr is me purely blogging aesthetics and arty posts, but also things that are funny and relatable to me. I still don't know my type but my tumblr is so SF.


----------



## hauntology

xntp
still working on my STEM and music "mathemusician" blog

http://dodcehedronsanddenial.tumblr.com


----------



## December Flower

INFP blog, it's about fashion, touchy half depressed quoets and music. Some pics there are the pictures of myself. 

Sophia Fay


----------



## Lajron

ISTP 
http://lajron.tumblr.com


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

looks esfp to me
fairly sure that's illegal


----------



## -Alexandra-

INTJ
Recently I started to post my comics about two friends - turtle Gordon and unicorn Chimes. Before that, I just posted stuff that interested me, but from now on I'll try to include only my works - comics and drawings
https://www.tumblr.com/blog/-alexxxandra-


----------



## Lylias

*~-Lylias-~*

INTP/5w.... I forgot. 

Anyways, it's basically multi-fandom and multi-topics.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

ENFJ/4w5

My Tumblr


----------



## Lycrester

Neynhi


----------



## starvingautist

Rambles, drugs, drug-induced rambles, sketches, photographs, music, puns, anything that interests me.
INTP
http://disappaear.tumblr.com/


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Complaining, art, music, complaining, complaining because my therapist said it was important to write down my frustrations. 
sunny archaic smile.


----------



## Merov

Heh. Consulting a head shrink in 2015. Top kek. gg wp no re.


----------



## Wisteria

actually I have two blogs

my old blog - this is more random and personal which doesn't have a particular theme. 

main blog - has much more followers and follows an art theme.

I think they're awesome but I think everyone else's opinion will be very different.


----------



## voron

nokitin.tumblr.com

Welcome to my blog of things that I'm fond of, or so.


----------



## thisendlesswinter

INFP, weird moody fluffy and somewhat dark 4w5 things

this endless winter


----------



## Oceandust

what is this mess

INFJ, think I'm a type 9. I don't thiiiiink my blog really reflects my type, since I'm very picky with what I reblog and I don't post much personal stuff/art/anything about my life there. Hopefully going to make a more personal blog some day, though


----------



## Oceandust

what is this mess

INFJ, think I'm a type 9. I don't thiiiiink my blog really reflects my MBTI type, since I'm very picky with what I reblog and I don't post much personal stuff/art/anything about my life there. Hopefully going to make a more personal blog some day, though


----------



## Like Slow Dissapearing

INFJ and my tumblr is lefta-mark.tumblr.com


----------



## Wonszu

INTJ 6w5 

Main blog. I put there anything that is interesting me at the moment. Mostly art, slavic culture, biology, sometimes fanarts. Does it reflect me? Maybe, but only the side of "what makes me think right now". 

Szkrajbownik 2.0

Side blog (still under construction) exclusively with my artworks only. Dominated by skeletons apparently.

Szkrajbownik 2.5


----------



## feelionnaire

ISTP here:

lensflaresandloveaffairs.tumblr.com
Sequential screencaps from videos, anime, movies and TV shows intertwined with holiday pictures, meme-based OC and images I was hoarding onto.

havefunfuturenun.tumblr.com
Reblogs, scanned pages and OC.

The amount of dead links in this thread was incredible.


----------



## 66393

Here's my tumblr. 

xNTP.


----------



## kittenklyn

I'm an INFJ with an E-Type 9. 

I started tumblr as a way to journal and keep track of the time my wife had an affair. It keeps records of what I did that day and how I feel. The blog itself was a way to explore how I would cope during the event and after it. I've got a bunch of followers, so I guess its alright. So if y'all want an emotional roller coaster, you'd have to find the first page of the blog and go from there. I believe the address is:

Affair Feelings

It is a raw blog, so there's a ton of feelings there. You've been warned xD


----------



## voron

My types are in my signature.

my tumblr blog


----------



## blood roots

INFJ 4w5. Changed the name and did stuff etc.


----------



## karethys

ISFP 4w5


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

All Hell Breaks Loose

Lumières Mortelles


----------



## blondemaiden

This is my blog, and I'm an INFJ


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

New tumblr:
Melancholic Futurist


----------



## Ausserirdische

Der Außerirdische


----------



## Amy




----------



## Catwalk

Here ::

XXXXX


----------



## svenze

This is my personal tumblr: kenopsxa.tumblr.com
And then there's one I write about fandoms: ali-magines.tumblr.com


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Where The Angels Sleep My tumblr! :angel:


----------



## throughtheroses

If anyone's interested. I reblog a lot of cats, flowers, and classical art, with occasional Harry Potter/Beatles/personality stuff thrown in.


----------



## marblecloud95

ＬＩＴＨＩＵＭ ＡＮＤ ＬＥＡＮ ＭＡＫＥＳ ＭＥ Ａ ＷＥＬＬ ＯＩＬＥＤ ＭＡＣＨＩＮＥ








CONSUMERIST UTOPIA​


----------



## Solaris9

I created this Tumblr to make it look like my true self. All the pictures are highly symbolic and represent a part of me, memories etc. 

Tell me what you think <3


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Solaris9 said:


> I created this Tumblr to make it look like my true self. All the pictures are highly symbolic and represent a part of me, memories etc.
> 
> Tell me what you think <3


That auto-reblog thing :/ .


----------



## Cracked Actor

Silent Sons. A collection of imagery.


----------



## Introvertia

For your stalking desires

(idiosynkraattinen.tumblr.com)


----------



## AZO

here is a good amount of unregular Mecha ConceptArt,Design tumblr
(doesn't own)
http://emersontung.tumblr.com/


----------



## Epic Love

INFJ and 4w5. MISS EPIC LOVE 
I haven't updated some stuff in a long time, because I somehow couldn't find the time to do it. Just saying.


----------



## JennyJukes

http://livedbody.tumblr.com/


uhhhh memes, videos, cute things etc??????


----------



## Cleodore

I'm an ENFP 4w3

my tumblr

My blog is mainly pictures/gifs/things I like to look at. 

pokemon/toystore/nature/fashion/art/painting etc..
It's like a window into all of my interests & things that really resonate with my personality in a visual sense.

I rarely reblog pictures of random people/faces/models, text posts, funny/shitposts. 
I create enough comedy & silliness in my everyday life being an ENFP, so I like to use my online personality to express me serious/artistic/relaxed/reflective core that I think all ENFPs have & have a hard time expressing around other people (naturally more comfy being bubbly & goofy in social situations) ~~


----------



## leictreon

It's in my sig 

INFP 9w8


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

INFP, 9w1 

minneblommyosotis.tumblr.com (mostly about aesthetics and reblogging interesting and beautiful stuff) 
rogorcaseti.tumblr.com (more about my own art)


----------



## isuals

(v)isuals

I mostly post art so it goes with this forum I guess


----------



## Eset

http://neko-narci.tumblr.com/

I just post my artwork and re-blog some manga work.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Livin' 4 Da Applau$e

It's mostly memes, but I reblog plenty of artsy stuff, too. I occasionally post my own writing, photography, and the odd selfie. 

(there's occasional tagged nsfw btw)


----------



## Wisteria

my tumblr

mostly art but also fandom posts, memes, relatable things, etc . typical blog really.

I actually have multiple blogs, i just use this one the most atm


----------



## Pacifist

INFJ - heartbeast.tumblr.com & facettenherz.tumblr.com


----------



## Justmeonhere

INFP 5w4

http://justmeonhere.tumblr.com

I also have a Star Wars sideblog.


----------



## bleghc

xnfp (leaning towards enfp) 2w3 > 9w1 > 6w7 so/sx.


----------



## AdInfinitum

My tumblr 
Art, poetry, nature (a lot of nature), sometimes soft complaining, photography as well.


----------



## midnightdance

http://starrylightt.tumblr.com/
INFP, not sure about my enneagram but I think 4w5


----------

